# Just bought first 55 gallon tank~~ need help



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey i just bought a 55 gallon tank, the emperor 400 bio filter. Now everyone is saying i have to be sure to cycle my tank. Im not sure what this means and i read the tutorial in the guide section but i couldnt understand what i am supposed to do, Can someone help me please? i dont have anything to test the PH if thats what im supposed to do. Im buying gravel tomorrow and i have a powerhead attached to a undergravel filter. So what do i have to do? also the plant i was going to plane was the cannibus plant, will this work? if not what plant should i plant. thanks alot for all the help i dont want to kill the piranha i buy hehe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Check the links
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle1.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle2.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle3.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle4.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle5.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle6.html


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks very much i know what to do now


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

And put the ugf in the trash and hang the powerhead on the side and put a strainer on it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> thanks very much i know what to do now


 Ahh.. thank goodness for the help of PFury. I need not say anymore


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

the way my powerhead works is weird, it is hooked up to the undergravel system while being attacked to side hehe


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Check the links
> http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle1.html
> http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle2.html
> http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle3.html
> ...


 That the way I learned..............


----------

